# The Vicarage - August 2012



## Wakey Lad (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing in the way of history on this one, typical Victorian style that like many church buildings these days lies derelict. A few original features remain, however a lot would have been lost when the building was converted into some kind of hostel before both it and the nearby church closed their doors several years ago.

I’ve had my eye on the church next door to this for the last eighteen months now. Having driven past it about a dozen times in the last year the time finally came to take a look. The church remains illusive, but if this place is anything to go by I’m sure it will be quite special indeed. 




















[/url]















 















As always, thanks for looking​


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 7, 2012)

all thats missing is the mail on mat 
great pics


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

Very, very nice indeed!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 7, 2012)

Really good shots!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 7, 2012)

Wowsome like this lots, great piccies too , great job on this


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 7, 2012)

I like the look of this place, great shots dude!


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 7, 2012)

niiiiice

well done that man


----------



## Silent Hill (Aug 7, 2012)

Good job that man


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely clean bright shots. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 8, 2012)

lovely..great pics..looks a tidy splore


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Superb images Wakey, loving the stain glass too...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice find & photos


----------



## theone666 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice little explore, do like the stair detail.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 8, 2012)

*Ace that is...*


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cracking place and great set of images


----------



## Ratters (Aug 8, 2012)

Excellent. I love how light & bright it is


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice find,great pics.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh now this is nice, i like it a lot! Great pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 14, 2012)

Interesting choice in carpets. Great, fantastic pictures!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 14, 2012)

Quality pics mate, great find!


----------



## darkscarlett (Aug 20, 2012)

great pics


----------



## Carlh (Aug 20, 2012)

looks in relatively good condition too, nice pics!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice indeed, awesome pictures...


----------

